# How do you stay motivated?



## Devour (Aug 16, 2010)

When I write, I usually do stories going from 1,000 words to 10,000 words long, or at least they're planned to be that long.
I'll have great fun building the character and creating my own worlds as I write, and I have lots of fun writing the story throughout the entire thing, usually... but the problem is that I can't get myself to open the darn notepad and start writing a story, and keep writing.
What I think the problem is, is that I get distracted too easily and always think of finding other things to do. If I have absolutely nothing to do but write, like this one time I lived at my grandma's house way out in a farm, with nothing but a computer without internet, I wrote and finished a 25,000 word book in the span of 3 months. But I can't do that now, I live in a busy city, with internet on this computer.

Are there any other ways of keeping yourself motivated to write your story?


----------



## William Kaiser (Aug 17, 2010)

I am no one special, but I do suffer the same problem often. What I have found that personally works for me is to change up the scenery and sometimes just turn off the computer or router and just sit with some music. I have found my best writing done alone in my room listening to music that matches at least somewhat with the scene I am writing. Being in the city can be hard I can imagine but perhaps you could try visiting a local park with a notepad and pencil. 

The best part of me giving advice on this is that while writing this post I opened another tab and did other things three times. I am horrible. Good luck with your writing. 

-William


----------



## Fox80 (Aug 17, 2010)

My writing is prompted by situations. For example: I woke up one night, having had a nightmare about an ex-girlfriend who was a little obsessive concerning me, and very jealous. She was dangerous. I got out of bed and started writing "Obsession," the story I posted in fiction. Not that the story is what happened to me (the story is much worse than my experience), but it was inspired by true events. All of mine are. So I will get struck by inspiration through various real events that occur in my life, and when it happens, I write about it. Or rather, I used to, but I'm getting back in the habit now.


----------



## Waste. (Aug 17, 2010)

I find that when I get slightly bored of a piece it is best to just stop writing it and walk away. I can not push myself through a scene, if I do then it comes out bland and rushed. So I guess I'm saying that I keep motivated by just walking away and doing other things. Sometimes I just open a new document and start writing a completely different idea. Then when I get bored of that one my main story doesn't look so daunting any more.


----------



## Sam (Aug 18, 2010)

I think the "walk away and do something else" advice is bad. If you walk away every time you hit a wall in your writing, it'll get to the point where you only write when you feel motivated. You don't want that. If you think about it, that advice applies to nothing else in the world. If you hit a problem at work, you can't walk away from it.

The way I keep motivated is by treating my writing as a job. I'm on a deadline. If I don't produce a novel by that deadline, no reading books for three months. If I do, I give myself a month or two off and start all over again. 

But I push through the hard parts. There's no point in walking away, because pretty soon you'll be walking away every time you sit down. Then, you're just making excuses.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Aug 18, 2010)

I think it was Vangoghsear who said he made himself write for a short period every day, if he felt like carrying on fine, if not he stopped. that seemed like a really good idea, it often is not the writing so much as the starting, and that does not seem so hard if you know that you can stop soon if you want.
Personally I find it is not the stopping because of a problem in the writing that gives me trouble, when I walk away it is all still going on in my head, it is bothering to sit down and write out something that I feel I have already worked out. Of course when I get round to it I always find that it is not quite that simple and there are still issues which grab my attention and keep me there.


----------



## Fox80 (Aug 18, 2010)

If you ever feel the need to force yourself, you aren't doing it for the right reasons. This isn't about a paycheck at the end of the line; most of us know we'll never see that, but if you just DO it you'll be doing yourself a great service by acknowledging your predilection to write and get it out of your system. Me, I know I'm not great. Only great writers get published, not just good writers like me. But I keep doing it because I can't NOT do it. If the entire planet thinks my writing is subpar, then so be it. Hell, in 1987 I put a gun to my head, never to do it again. Why? Because I wasn't GREAT at anything. But I see now that it isn't the point to be a superstar, just be me and do what comes naturally; in my case, writing and painting. I'll never be a professional -- I'm not good enough. But I need to do this for me. If my writing comes in bursts, I'll now take advantage of the inspiration and try to do something positive with it.

I won't get into it, but at this point in life I'm dead. I lost everything a person could lose. My body continues to draw breath and my mind continues to function, but all other things are gone, so I need to have this kind of outlet.

Whatever technique you decide is best, just don't stop. I've burned and tossed a hundred paintings; I've deleted dozens of stories, all because they weren't "good enough." If you read "Obsession" you will see I'm a good draftsman but probably a lousy author. Do not give up, do not feel as I do about yourself, just keep trying, and when the inspiration hits, take advantage.


----------



## Nightstalker3-2 (Aug 19, 2010)

Sometimes you have to push pass that minute wher your not feeling it. I play music. Slow music and write
I get a drink and go at it. Even if Im writing shitty, I keep it for the tie being. Then the time I do come back to it, I know what not to write.


----------



## Devour (Aug 19, 2010)

This is really useful information to me. Thanks for it all. I'll just have to keep pushing past this story until it's finished.


----------



## Nightstalker3-2 (Aug 19, 2010)

Good  BUT you wanna take breaks at times. Breaks can be a minute, a day or a week. But for now push pass some of the rougher moments.


----------



## Devour (Aug 19, 2010)

Oh I've had my break. It was 4 months long


----------



## funnygirl (Aug 19, 2010)

For starts, great advice Sam and Olly!
Devour the reason I'm here is I'm finding yet another thing to do rather than write.  I find writing one of the hardest things in the world, which is a good thing I guess, I mean if it were easy every man and his dog would be a successful writer.  Writing is in my blood, I have scenes playing in my head all day long.  The weather can't change without me plotting how I would describe it.  Yet putting this down on paper, for me, is the most hair pulling, headache inducing thing in the world.  I feel it's my creative brain wrestling with the weaker, less used analytical side (that writing needs) that does this for me.
I have to MAKE myself write, I have to FORCE myself to open my Word document rather than solitaire.  I PUSH myself everyday to jot down at least a couple of hundred words.  If I’m struggling I give it a break for a while, if I'm still struggling I push through and write, even if it's rubbish I can always edit it later.  Sometimes I have whole scenarios jotted down in a single line, waiting for me to come back.
Anyway that’s what works for me, push through, be brutal, make yourself do it.  Hey that’s why the delete button was invented 
Good luck!


----------



## badjoke (Aug 19, 2010)

I would consider getting a tape recorder if it's the passage from your brain to the paper that is bugging you. I recently did this and it's working wonders. I'll have days where I can just type up a thousand words, or scribble them down, or whatever, but there are times when I'll have all of these scenes and fleeting images in my head but when I try to push them out through my fingertips, I go into panic mode...then I get in my car and go driving somewhere and press record, and out it comes.


----------



## garza (Aug 19, 2010)

Fox80 - You say 'Only great writers get published' and you are wrong. There are a lot of really awful writers who get published every day. And there are many, many craftsmen like me who can always find a market and make a decent living putting one word after another. We're not famous and we don't become multi-millionaires, but we do okay.


----------



## lilac_kisses (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm actually trying to get back into the habit of writing daily myself. I used to do it regularly when I was studying creative writing, but then my college career took off elsewhere and it suddenly became too hard.  Here is the thing, though. We all know that when we sit down and actually do it, 90% of the time it is the most satisfying thing out there. And like all those incredibly satisfying things... it takes work. Why don't you try to set up a schedule? Not sure what kind of computer/phone you have, but I've got both of mine set off to give me a reminder every day at the same time to write for 15 minutes. It does not take that much time, it is not that hard, yet... you'd be impressed by how much you can do with 15 minutes a day. I also joined websites, such as FanStory.com - Online Writing Community. Just knowing that I'm paying to have my work reviewed makes me write so that it doesn't end up being a waste of money.  And then there is the things about making it fun. Did you know that if you do something regularly for a period of 30 days your brain re-sets to make it a habit? A great way to do this is with the fun, insane, thrilling action that is NaNoWriMo (true, that's not till November, but still something that might help -National Novel Writing Month). Don't push yourself, because you don't want to end up resenting writing. How about rewarding yourself instead? I find chocolate excellent for that - but then, I'm just that kind of girl.  Find what works for you.


----------



## Devour (Aug 21, 2010)

I feel like I'll be able to use this to actually start writing normally. 
As soon as I finish this little writing project for fun, I'm going to get myself started on some actual short stories for real, and maybe even do a novel. You guys are awesome for help


----------



## Destroyer (Aug 21, 2010)

I tend only to write when I actually have the words in my head. If not I can be sitting there for an hour or two and not write a single word. Also, I have to write on paper so I don't get distracted by sollitaire. But I stay motivated because I have this overpowering need to take the ideas out of my head. It feels like they'll just keep filling up the space in there if I don't do anything about them. If you have a lot of imagination you should use it, right?


----------



## IWriteSometimes (Aug 21, 2010)

I do all my writing first thing in the morning.  The sanity it affords me, and the mental escape it provides me is what keeps me motivated.  Writing is my sanctuary.  It's what I rely on, which depending on it as much as that, staying motivated isn't a problem.

I'd suggest setting aside a specific time of day that you do your writing.  If you stick to it, it'll become a habit, and habits are hard to break, making the motivation to do it quite strong.


----------



## Sam (Aug 21, 2010)

Fox80 said:


> If you ever feel the need to force yourself, you aren't doing it for the right reasons.



Says who? Maybe it doesn't feel right for you, but it's not a good idea to presume anything about anyone else.


----------



## caelum (Aug 21, 2010)

My motivations are a little strange in that it isn't just one kind.  I truly enjoy writing, almost more than anything, but I'm also very competitive.  When I feel like something is a competition, I get an extra thrill that makes me want to try harder.  Getting published seems like a great kind of competition to me.  It's not always easy for me to write.  Sometimes it's a struggle; other times I'm just in the groove and it's easy.  I have a theory that the more I do it, especially when it's hard, the easier it will become for me to lapse into effortless mode, or "the groove".


----------



## malvo4 (Aug 24, 2010)

Well I find music really inspiring at time. Especially kind that either reflects the character strongly, even if it isn't really your style, or music that reflects the mood of the scene. Sometimes I am just listening to music without a care in the word and then suddenly the right song comes along and a scene just unfolds for me.

Or try interviewing some of your characters. Even if you know everything about them, just start asking them questions and let them explain themselves in their own words, how they felt about the major things that happen in their life, let them lie about themselves let them hide and omit things. Call them out on their lies and see how they react. It is really fun sometimes.

And if you are tired of characters and stories, narrate your day or a point in your life. Write yourself as a main character before some unknown plot possibly sweeps you up. Just keep in the habit of writing and eventually it all will become easier just to keep it flowing.


----------



## mwd (Aug 24, 2010)

Devour said:


> But I can't do that now, I live in a busy city, with internet on this computer.


Sure you can.  Unplug your computer's ethernet cord (or turn the wireless off), turn off your cellphone, etc.

I do these things whenever I intend to do some serious writing. Keeps me from getting distracted.


----------



## defenestrator (Aug 25, 2010)

I found that if you can just find one person to bounce ideas off, it can make a huge difference. There've been many times when I just feel like I'm up against a brick wall trying to get something decent out, but when I run the scenario against a friend, they'll mention something that puts me on another train of thought completely. And when I get a new idea in my head, it's instant motivation.


----------



## The Backward OX (Aug 25, 2010)

Never mind about _staying_ motivated, how do you _become_ motivated in the first place? :drunk:


----------



## chimchimski (Aug 25, 2010)

hmmm...motivation to write.  It comes from the place within us that births a story through inspiration, determination, and perseverance.  When I am feeling lazy or unmotivated, I put on some music and let my mind rest upon my story.  I think about the characters, the plot, the direction, and after jotting down a few notes I am usually back at the computer.  You know, sometimes stepping away from the actual "work" of writing and focusing on the story itself, helps to get me back in the flow.  
Good luck to you!!


----------



## Jon M (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm trying to get into the habit of writing 100-200 words a day. I'm about 12 days in so far. I prefer to write in a book instead of on the computer because I don't self-edit as much. That used to be what really killed my desire to write. The book is nice, too -- hardcover. Got it at Borders for about eight bucks. When it's full it will be interesting to flip through the pages and see where my head was at.


----------



## Mistyag (Aug 25, 2010)

i find that by turning off my internet i am less likely to leave writing the story till later... i know what you mean i live in the city with my friends living in the next street so i find it hard to stay at my story long enough to write something

Mist


----------



## winkash (Aug 26, 2010)

For me turning every day life into fiction relieves stress, and therefore keeps me motivated to write. The following example is a fictionalized version of a situation I witnessed a while ago.

"Hi, P."
"Hi, C. How do you do? I didn't expect you so early."
"I want to tell you how much I care for you ... before the others come."
"Oh,  really?"
"Yes, I knew you were a very special being the very moment we met, and now I'm convinced you're someone who's worth my time and energy. I want to know more about you."
"And how did you know that? I mean, we met for the first time a month ago. Or am I wrong?"
"It's in the flow of our interaction, it's in every phrase and every word we exchange. I believe that we could make history together."
"Oh, I see. Well, to be honest, I'm not fond of making history or deeds of any sort,  let alone with people I'm not familiar with."
"Why do you say that? You haven't even tried to know me better".
"So haven't you before venturing on inviting me to make history. Anyway, I must admit that it feels as if I had known you from all my life."
"See? There's something special between us."
"I'm sorry to dissapoint you but, since it seems we've known each other for our entire lives, it's high time we knew other people, tried to get to know them better and forget that special bond between us for a while. Then, who knows, perhaps our interaction would improve."
"You don't understand."
"Ok, let's suppose I don't, but I won't change my mind because I simply don't want to do anything with you."
"Now you're being cruel."
"No, I would be cruel if I lied to you."
"You do need to connect with your spiritual self, P."
"Why? Just because you're not special to me?"
"No, because you're denying your inner life."
"Now how have you come to know that? Do you have powers?"
"Yes, powers of perception and high consciousness. I'm here to help you see."
"How many times do you need to be told 'No'?!"
"I can wait. I'll be your guide. I know you're purer and stronger than many in our planet, and I also know how much it  needs people like you. I want us to work as a team."
"Enough! It's been three times this week. Give me your wallet."
"What?"
"I've decided that I will no longer play the guilty for free."


----------



## ThePinkBookworm (Aug 31, 2010)

I have been aiming for writing SOMETHING each day, either on the Internet or an article or in my novel.  In my novel, it is in diary form so I can try to aim at writing an "entry" a day.  However, life gets in the way a lot, so I do not know anyone personally who can write everyday on a specific schedule.  I read articles about writers who describe their writing routine, and I realize that writing books or articles is their income, so they have to keep regular business hours.  Most other people have other ways they have to make money, so writing is not #1 on the list.


----------

